# Install Of Windows 10 64-bit Stuck At Blue Logo - New Build



## cpetry (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to install Windows 10 64-bit via Microsoft's USB package. It gets as far as a blue Windows logo (no text or dots on the screen), but doesn't progress from there.

Any help is appreciated. 

Motherboard: Gigabyte Auros Gaming 7
CPU: Ryzan 1950X
GPU: Nividia 1080ti
RAM: 64 gbs of Corsair Vengence LED
Storage: 1 TB Samsung 850 Pro SSD


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy
To which blue logo do you refer
please be more descriptive in your explanation of how far the install progresses

One may suspect at this early stage that the making of the usb from the media installation tool is faulty


----------



## cpetry (Aug 17, 2017)

It freezes just after selecting between 64-bit and 34-bit. This is the screen...










When it freezes, I do sometimes get a led error code on the motherboard. It is 61, which stands for NVRAM initialization.

The USB appears to be fine. I tried it on my laptop and it started up just fine. It is also one that I purchased from Microsoft, I didn't make it myself using the MCT.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

64 gigs of memory (4 x 16gb sticks??) 
try only ONE stick...... if still issues, try another ....ALONE


----------



## cpetry (Aug 17, 2017)

Tried that with all of the sticks since my last reply. I'm going to try installing a Linux distro (my plan was to setup a dual boot anyhow) and see if that can install. 

Else, it looks like it might be a CPU or motherboard issue (seems weird to me since it POSTs fine, but I'm no expert)?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, have you been patient and waited at that screen, it can take a few minutes to proceed, if nothing happens after 5-6 mins then yes it is freezing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suggest you refer to the memory support list
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x399-aorus-gaming7.pdf

and the owners manual
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x399-aorus-gaming-7_e.pdf

page 17
that of course presumes the MB is the
X399 AORUS Gaming 7


----------



## t2visuals (Aug 27, 2017)

Any update to this issue? 

I am in the same boat - 
Aorus Gaming 7 x399
Threadripper 1950x
64 gb ram 

I dont think its a ram issue. I tried to instal unsuported ram and wouldnt get past the red CPU light on the MB.

Got good ram in there and cant get past selecting either windows 64 or 32 bit...

I am trying to instal to a M.2. 

Thanks for any info...


----------



## t2visuals (Aug 27, 2017)

This seems to have helped


----------

